# Blueberry Belly????



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol it's ok. Chloe has black pigmentation. Because she is growing and her fur isn't coming in as fast it looks like she has black eyes. My mom thought she was bleeding internally.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Do you have a picture of your baby. We would like to see the cutie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds normal, would love to see a picture of your baby girl.


----------

